# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Panic attacks

## Ironman

Believe it or not, people have panic attacks every day......it is what wakes us up in the morning (gets us out of sleep mode).

I try thinking relaxing thoughts....it's just a panic attack and it shall pass.  It always does.

----------


## Ironman

Yes, it's horrible.  My heart beats really fast and I am like "there is NO reason for this!"

----------


## fetisha

I hate panic attacks. Im worried I'm going to have more in the future since I'm starting college and again. :/

----------


## Ironman

> I hate panic attacks. Im worried I'm going to have more in the future since I'm starting college and again. :/



Eventually, you learn to use these to your advantage.  I am going through a lot of stress at this point due to house and family issues.  I am still on 20mg of Paxil, no increase, and there are still times where I feel that it is too much.

----------


## takethebiscuit

If it is safe and appropriate to do so, get a little bit of that panic attack feeling back. A small, safe amount that you can manage. Remember that all times you are safe. Your feelings are not you. It's you who feels them. They don't feel you. 

Once you've got that small, safe amount of the panic attack feeling, notice what's happening in your body and mind. A panic attack has a structure. It follows a process. It starts with something and it ends with something. People report symptoms of their heart beat speeding up. If the first thing you notice is your heartbeat speeding up then that's the beginning of the panic attack process for you. Follow the sensations as they happen and notice in what order they happen. 

Next, say thank you to that small, safe amount of panic attack feeling and let it pass. Do something else for a bit. 

Then, if it is safe to do so, get that small, safe amount of the panic attack feeling back. But this time, run the process backwards. Run the sensations you experience during a panic attack backwards. Take control of them and reverse the process so you end up feeling calm, relaxed, normal or how you want to feel. 

If you panic attack ended with your heart beating faster then change things and begin with your heart beating faster. But this time you slow that heart beat down. Work backwards through your whole panic attack, reversing each sensation, thought, movement you make etc as you go. 

Doing this teaches you that you can control your feelings even in tricky situations. It might take a bit of practice and if you feel uncomfortable at any point, bring your attention to your feet and ground yourself and go do something else for a bit. This is not a test. It's what you are comfortable with that is important.

----------


## WintersTale

I am having one right now...it is not fun!

I think I had way too much coffee and soda today, and in general, sugar...but it feels like I'm having a heart attack. I don't know how to cope with this, other than to think good thoughts and listen to soft music.

----------


## Monroe

I hope it passes for you soon Winters. 

For the past few months I've been having panic attacks at a drop of a dime. Just having free-floating anxiety and it's easy to trigger a panic attack. It really just incapacitates me. I have no idea how to help them either. Kinda just crawl into a ball and blast music in my ears to try to distract me. Ultimately nothing will help except some Xanax.  ::(:

----------


## WintersTale

I took some Klonopin, and it faded. 

Unfortunately, now I am groggy and wanting to go to sleep.  ::(:

----------


## davidjvista1

That's how it is with me, my panic attacks got so bad my psychiatrist had no choice but to put me on Xanax which has helped me alot, it's no magic pill but it does help reduce the fear and anxiety thank God...

----------


## WintersTale

Klonopin isn't a magic pill, by any means. But it _has_ made the situation of my life, somewhat tolerable.

At least I can go to class now without completely breaking down. Before I got on medicine, I couldn't even leave the house.

----------


## ThatOneQuietGuy

I used to get severe panic attacks when my SA was first developing. 
I even had one while I was reading out loud in class in front of everybody.
It was so bad that I couldn't hardly breath or speak. I was traumatized from then on and i always skipped class when i had to read out loud.

----------


## meepie

I was prescribed klonopin for anxiety attacks, I don't want to take it regularly though. Does anyone have suggestions on how to ration my dosage so I don't use it on day-by-day basis?

----------


## WineKitty

You are really thinking clearly on this!! DO NOT get into daily usage.  I was put on Klonopin two years ago and abused it and now I am trying hard to wean off but it's not easy.  I was having panic attacks prior to using it. Haven't had one in a long while but the last time that I did I was convinced I would die.  They are just horrible.

Use the smallest dosage possible and make it only as a last resort.  I have cut myself back from 2 or up to mg daily to 1 mg, and today I am making another small cut.  I hope to be off in about 2 to 3 months.

Although I dont know what I will do without them.   ::(:

----------


## Sagan

I have had to remove ALL caffeine, including sodas from my diet. I have found that when I do get a panic attack, it's not quite so severe. Last time I had a coffee I got one of those double shot things from a Dutch Bros and ended driving up into the hills and hiding for 3 hours till I could properly drive again in town. Not fun

----------


## Chantellabella

I have panic attacks too. Usually they are so severe that I end up going home from work.

----------


## onawheel

I've recently been getting more of these recently I think from having to move house, even though I've found a place I still seem to be getting them and they seem to be between dinner and going to bed mostly. I don't want to go back on xanax though I have been taking it from time to time when it's too much. I think it's like my body is all tensed up during the day and then at night when it's time to unwind my body freaks out... I hate it, it feels like I'm going to have a heart attack.. can't get comfortable in any position to make it go away and just have to squirm until it passes. >:(

----------

